

DNA-Based Prediction of Nietzsche's Voice - Schiphol
http://thenewinquiry.com/blogs/shines-like-gold/dna-based-prediction-of-nietzsches-voice/

======
DanAndersen
Has this method been tested on DNA of living people with existing recordings,
to assess whether it's actually an accurate way of predicting voices?

EDIT: It's fake:
[http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=18315](http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=18315)

>I have no idea whether anything in the Wikipedia article about Imp Kerr is
true, but it's clear from internal evidence that the alleged Investigative
Genetics article is a piece of performance art. The author is unable to
restrain a certain telltale playfulness, e.g. here:

>>Nietzsche’s vocalization exemplifies a flat, smooth, typical mild sounding
voice: hued pitch, honeyed tone, low versatility in timbre, silvery hyponasal
flow, disembodied texture with a touch of steel in vowels, and low head-nasal
resonance (lower than expected in regards of Nietzsche’s robust mandibles).

~~~
talideon
At best this could have only only been approximation. Even between identical
twins, the realisation of a person's voice an vary quite a bit, independently
of those features determined by genetics.

------
kenko
Yeah, it's obviously a joke, but it's a good one!

------
pc2g4d
Has any _real_ work in this area been attempted?

